# Steps and Pups



## TuckerV2015 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is my 3rd Viszla, and he is so advanced already, at 10 weeks wants to go down & up steps, which I have never allowed this early before, but I have a lot of steps, with multiple deck levels outside. He is about 80% housebroken already, and I am sure he is going to be a handful, and I restrict his up & down activity, but I keep forgetting to ask the vet. Most guides for puppy training are so off the mark, each pup is different. Any advice out there


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what you're asking.

The issue with stairs is safety, at that age, he can easily fall off or in between the stairs. So, if you're careful and are there watching and guiding him, I don't see a problem. Just supervise this and make sure it's a successful experience for him


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A few stairs here or there are fine in my opinion, but it's probably better to carry him down a lot of them to protect his joints.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

IMO... If they want to do it and are successful... More power to them...
MY pup... Fergy( who was a singleton) had no fear or intimidation about anything, and I just let him go where his heart desired. 
If you are worried about the impact of the steps, on the hips, and joints, I would only be concerned about launching off beds, or out of cars, a distance of over 2 feet, tiny pups should NOT jump off things, but if they are interested in exploring... and it is safe??? Let them to


----------

